# I think this may be of use for my stripping cell!!!!!



## ProSmelter (Aug 25, 2011)

I picked this up at an auction tonight......this may be helpful!!!


----------



## NoIdea (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice picture. But really, you don't need it, so send that wee gem to ME.:mrgreen: 

Just kidding. :lol: 

Let us know how it works out.

Dean


----------



## element47 (Aug 26, 2011)

You have an item there that can handle the type of current I've seen used in these types of cells. The only thing I would recommend is to fire the thing up for the first time outdoors, in case it is of sufficient age to use a selenium rectifer instead of a silicon diode. Pix below. Seleniums are made of these stacked-up plates. They date from the late 40's to the early sixties. They are just a diode, but if they are bad, they will emit a toxic gas that is good to avoid. Should this happen, and even if it doesn't happen, I would strongly suggest you replace it with a silicon diode, a fairly cheap part. 







There are two ways to replace it: Such a diode capable of ten amps or so will generally require a heat sink. A heat sink need not be fancy, it can just be a bracket of sheet metal The seleniums used their plates as the heat sinks. One way is to buy a diode bridge which has four diodes, even though you only need one. A bridge is in many cases much easier to mount and the mounting is automatically insulated from the case. A single diode of sufficient ampacity wants you to get a heat sink of some kind and to electrically insulate the body of the diode from same. If you don't do that, the case of the charger you have becomes "hot" with either the "+" or the "-" of the output. You don't absolutely have to insulate the body of the diode but its considered good practice. The bridge rectifier pictured is probably the easiet thing to do for you: That's about a 35 amp one. You just use the diode between adjacent corners. If the "+" is reversed with your "-" (which will make your meters go the wrong way) then rotate the pair of terminals on the diode bridge you use one increment either direction. Use only two terminals on the bridge, no more. Hint: Just tack-solder your wires onto the bridge to test the polarity at first. If it's good, go ahead and make a nice honking solder joint or, as you can do with this type of rectifier, use push-on lugs. 

bridge rect: 






hi-current diode:


----------



## ProSmelter (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for the advice....I will hook it up outside and test it today after work.


----------



## qst42know (Oct 23, 2011)

As I understand it a single diode will only provide one half of the AC wave or pulsed DC. A bridge rectifier inverts the other half of the AC wave to give straight DC.

If you need a bridge rectifier let me know I have several.


----------

